# First Blood For 2010 & Carbon Matrix



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Taken the first animal for the year - 29 yards - 1 January 2010

This is one absolutely awesome bow, this year is going to be a big one!!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Taken the first animal for the year - 29 yards - 1 January 2010
> 
> This is one absolutely awesome bow, this year is going to be a big one!!!


Congrats Engee.

Its a great way to open your account for 2010. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Hope its a good one for you.


----------



## PSEprimos70# (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats, good way to start off the year.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Good job buddy. That is a really cool looking bow. Are you going to be doing a review in AF bowhunter or Outfitter?


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Carbon Matrix*

Hi Engee. Wow, excellent way to start the year. Congrats on the Impala and the bow. Tell us a bit more about how she shoots please... What broadheads did you use, seem like a nice wound channel.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet Engee,

Awesome shot Good buddy... The bow looks great too. I hope you have a great year.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Well done Engee. Good start - may the year continue as strongly! I hope the bow is a bit better to shoot than the High Country Archery carbon riser bows of a few years ago...


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Engee - a fine Impala Ram

...and the Carbon Matrix looks awesome


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

Great start to a new year, Congrats!!


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

great start to the year.sweet bow


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

very well done, congrats on your first of the year. and congrats on the looks of a warm climate, as i type this just off work we are expecting down to -50 w/wind chill tonight.


----------

